# Ist das ein Goldfisch?



## Beagle (9. Apr. 2009)

Hallo und Guten Tag, 

wir haben keine Ahnung von Gartenteichen. Wohnen jetzt seit fast vier Jahren in einem Haus, wo eben schon recht lange ein Gartenteich besteht. 
Wir haben uns bisher nicht großartig um das Gewässer gekümmert. Ein bißchen aufgeräumt, ein bißchen Algen und so abgefischt. Es laufen keine Geräte. Unterschiedliche Teichbewohner gibt es und eine Menge Fische, unter anderem Goldfische, die anderen kenne ich nicht. 
Eigentlich wollten wir das Ganze schon lange beseitigen, aber jedesmal taucht ein neuer Grund auf, es nicht zutun. Dieses Frühjahr waren auf einmal diese beiden Burschen da, wovon ich einen fotografieren konnte.
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Bilder zur Identifizierung ausreichen. Sie recht stattlich im Gegensatz zu den anderen Fischen.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, wenn von den Fotos her möglich, was das für ein Fisch ist.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Beagle:Willkommen2
Das sieht mir nach Koi aus,hat er Barteln am Maul
sieht auf dem Foto so aus.


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Susanne,

erst einmal offiziell herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns!

Zu Deiner Frage: Goldfische können bis zu 30 cm groß werden. Konntest Du sehen, ob der Fisch Barteln hat? (So Hautfäden am Maul, hast Du vielleicht schon mal bei einem __ Wels gesehen). Dann ist es nämlich wohl eher ein Koi.

Natürlich erwarten wir jetzt noch eine ausführliche Vorstellung Deines Teiches mit viiieeeeeelen Fotos!


----------



## Beagle (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Christian, 

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Ich habe auch schon noch Barteln geguckt. Dann meine ich welche zu sehen, dann wieder nicht... ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Die sind auch recht scheu, wenn ich an den Teichrand trete, düst die ganze Fischbande eine Etage tiefer. Ich muss mich schon anschleichen... . Der Teich ist ja nicht besonders klar und die Sicht schnell getrübt. Rausfangen bekomme ich auch nicht hin.

Wenn das Kois sind, dann weiß ich nicht, wo die herkommen. Uns sind sie aufgefallen, weil sie größer sind als der Rest der Fische.

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Christian und Frauke (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Susanne,
ich tippe einfach mal auf Koi.
Wie groß schätzt Du den Burschen denn


----------



## Beagle (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Hi Christian, 

hmmmm, mal ganz grob geschätzt, wenn er da so unter der Wasseroberfläche langdümpelt, so bummelig 12 cm-14 cm
Dagegen sind die meisten Goldfische mal so eben zeigefingerlang oder kleiner. Und mein Zeigefinger hat nur ca. 8 cm


Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Beagle (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Natürlich erwarten wir jetzt noch eine ausführliche Vorstellung Deines Teiches mit viiieeeeeelen Fotos!



Hallo Christine, 

vorstellen kann ich mich, aber Bilder vom Teich.... der ist nicht wirklich schön.
Der war vielleicht mal schön. Aber wir haben da erstmal nichts weiter gemacht. Ich lese hier ja schon fleissig mit, um ein wenig in die Teichmaterie zu kommen.

Geh mal den Vorstellungsthread suchen...

LG
Susanne


----------



## ironice (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Es gibt aber eine Goldfischart die mit der Zeit ein schwarzes "Muster" auf dem Rücken entwickeln. Habe erst vor 2 Tagen als ich meine 20 Pflanzen gekauft habe vor einem Becken mit Goldfischen gestanden. Dort waren die meisten "normalen" kleiner als die mit dem Schwarzen Rücken. Den genauen Namen weiß ich leider nicht. Aber das gibt es auch.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Susanne,
den hab ich auf dem Foto aber grösser eingeschätzt
Ich bleib bei meinem Tip,obwohl es Goldfische in allen erdenklichen
Farben giebt.
Sicher kannst Du erst sein wenn das mit den Barteln 
geklärt ist


----------



## Redlisch (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Hiho,

ich gehe mal von Goldfisch aus, mein Nachwuchs sieht genauso aus wenn er sich von Schwarz nach Rot färbt.

Axel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Nabend Axel,
wenn das ein Goldi ist will ich auch so einen


----------



## Redlisch (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*



Christian und Frauke schrieb:


> Nabend Axel,
> wenn das ein Goldi ist will ich auch so einen



was wäre jetzt daran *so* ungewöhnlich, ich habe auch weisse Goldfische ...

Axel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Hallo,
ich hab doch nichts von ungewöhnlich gesagt
und kann mir auch vorstellen das Er/Sie ein Goldfisch ist
Der sieht so oder so gut aus


----------



## Christian und Frauke (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Färben sich Goldfische noch um wenn sie schon 12 bis 14cm groß sind


----------



## chromis (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Ja, die können durchaus auch noch in dieser Größe ihre Farbe ändern, wobei es auch Goldfische gibt, die diese schwarz/rote Scheckung ihr Leben lang zeigen.

Von daher könnte es durchaus ein Goldfisch sein, die Kopfform passt aber viel besser zu einem Koi.


----------



## andreas w. (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

hi leutz, ich möchte hier nix falsches sagen und keinem die illusion rauben, aber:

der abgebildete fisch sieht für mich schon irgendwie einem koi ähnlich, aber wie schon gesagt, die goldfische färben sich irgendwann von braun nach bunt um.

wie gesagt, irgendwann und auch nicht alle. jedenfalls sieht der goldfisch in der umfärbephase so oder ähnlich aus.

ich würde wirklich mal nach den barteln schauen. wenn du sie täglich fütterst und sie sich an den rhytmus gewöhnt haben, sind sie nicht mehr so scheu.

gib ihnen einfach die zeit - deine fische können nicht weg und du bist sowieso für sie da. 

viel spaß weiterhin damit, auch wenns ein goldfisch ist.


----------



## Pauli06 (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Hallo,
ich hab zwei Goldfische ca. 8 cm die sind auch noch rot/schwarz
und einen der ist schon 10 cm, ein Jahr älter und immer noch schwarz,
und drei kleine Albinos - hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.
Die Entwicklung ist anscheinend sehr unterschiedlich.
Gruß Inge


----------



## Beagle (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Ihr, 

vielen Dank für eure Antworten
Andreas gab mir den Tipp mit dem Füttern. Habe ich dann auch gemacht und konnte die Fische besser beobachten. Der besagte Fisch hat keine Barteln. Er ist dann wohl ein Goldfisch. Aber das ist ja auch völlig okay. Ich mag Goldfische sehr gerne. Beide Exemplare (es gibt noch einen zweiten, etwas kleiner, aber auch in dieser schwarz/ roten Scheckung) finde ich sehr schön.
Nun weiß ich, was dort in unserem Teich schwimmt. Ich habe noch einen ganzen  Haufen von sehr dunklen Fischen in allen Größen im Teich. Ein Bild hänge ich euch an. Das ist dann wahrscheinlich eine schwarze oder besser braune Varietät des Goldfisches? Ist dort ein Umfärben noch zu erwarten?

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## chromis (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Ich bleib dabei. Auch wenn man auf den Fotos keine Barteln sieht, die Kopf- und Maulform passt nicht zu einem Goldfisch. Ich müsste mich schwer täuschen, wenn es sich hier nicht um einen Koi handelt.

Bei hellen Tieren sind die Barteln natürlich viel besser zu sehen:


----------



## XpeanutX (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Huhu  
Es könnte ein Goldfisch sein, jedoch ist auf dem 1sten Bild sein Maul recht spitz und ich meine Barteln erkennen zu können, das wäre dann eher in Richtung Koi. 

Leider kann man das anhand der Bilder nicht sehr gut erkennen aber vllt. kannst du nochmal nachschauen. Als kleiner Tipp falls du es noch nicht weißt und vllt. verwechselst
Goldfische haben auch an den Nasenlöschen so kleine Wulste so ähnlich wie Barteln.

Also ich würde anhand der Kopfform eher Koi sagen  

LG Laura


----------



## Beagle (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Laura,

ich habe gestern lange die Fische beobachtet. Es stimmt übrigens, seit dem sie ein wenig Fischfutter bekommen, sind sie wesentlich zutraulicher geworden. Ich kann keine Barteln erkennen. Aber die Wülste, die Du beschreibst, die sehe ich. 
Gibt es denn Mischlinge zwischen Goldfischen und Kois? Sind Goldfische nicht auch Karpfenfische? 


Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## andreas w. (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*

koildfisch -  - sollte so erfunden werden.

jetzt wo auf schweine schon patente angemeldet werden (war diese woche in der zeitung), will ich mein patent auf den koildi oder den goldkoi

nicht böse sein, das musste mal raus.

ich weiss es nicht genau, aber es kann durchaus sein, dass sich koi und goldfisch irgendwie kreuzen. wie das endprodukt aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. vielleicht wirklich so???

ich wünsch´s dir. in diesem sinne, ciao und viel spaß damit.


----------



## XpeanutX (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ist das ein  Goldfisch?*



Beagle schrieb:


> Hallo Laura,
> 
> ich habe gestern lange die Fische beobachtet. Es stimmt übrigens, seit dem sie ein wenig Fischfutter bekommen, sind sie wesentlich zutraulicher geworden. Ich kann keine Barteln erkennen. Aber die Wülste, die Du beschreibst, die sehe ich.
> Gibt es denn Mischlinge zwischen Goldfischen und Kois? Sind Goldfische nicht auch Karpfenfische?
> ...



Huhu, 
Ich habe noch irgendwo gelesen das Kois die Bartel erst entwickeln  allerdings kenne ich mich mit Kois nicht aus. 
Aber wegen der Maulform sage ich Koi. 

Ja, da es sich um Karpfenfische handelt können sie sich in seltenen Fällen Kreuzen. Solche Fälle sind bekannt, allerdingst habe ich so einen nie live gesehen. Manchmal entstehen dabei Mutationen und die Fische haben dan so kleine Stacheln auf dem Rücken, das passiert auch öfters wenn man z.B. Ryukin und Ranchu (Goldfischarten) oder andere verschiedene Goldfischarten kreuzt.Sieht bestimmt ulkig aus :crazy. 



LG Laura


----------

